# Moor, Masur, Masur - Wood Can Be Great!



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi fellows,

a few more, different kinds of wood again.
Core of ordinary multiplex, 4mm thick boomerang multiplex on the back and front. Plus moor oak, medang masur (golden madrona) and masur maple. Plus lineseed oil...
I`m not a slingshot factory







- they are a few months old now. The oil finish gets better with every day - I would say the older the better!
Enjoy!

































Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

TORSTEN!!!!!!! Really nice Buddy!!!!! Your work gets better and better Meister der Shlueder!!! Where are you getting these wonderful wood varieties? They are awesome! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

nice


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW the one in the far left in every picture is my favorite!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fabulous looking weapons!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

just when you think it cant get any better, you show up again and again and prove me wrong, beautiful work


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

(Wow, awesome)²


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great catapult, as usual. good job Torsten.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Your slingshots are examples of the very best hand crafted slingshots being produced today. I love your work!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Always beauties mate, and always have that unique Torsten style! Love em!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Stunning, it's perfection in every way.

Arne


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

these are wonderful. great job sir.


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice ! MM


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job torsten!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

incredible


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Beautiful work Torsten and nice photography as well._
_Your work and your shooting is top notch! Jim_


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Perfection!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Many thanks for all your nice comments!! I really apreciate that!



Flatband said:


> TORSTEN!!!!!!! Really nice Buddy!!!!! Your work gets better and better Meister der Shlueder!!! Where are you getting these wonderful wood varieties? They are awesome! Flatband


I buy the wood from different internet wood stores here - and sometimes ebay.
If I spot a good piece I mostly can`t stand from grab it









Best regards
Torsten


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" I like Master, pure harmony.

A hug ... Alf


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Those ones are just perfect.


----------

